# Is bonding gas lines dangerous?



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

I just heard the argument from some guy that it's stupid for the code to require bonding of gas lines. He claimed that bonding it would create the chance of an arc, which could ignite the gas and cause an explosion. The alternative would be a gas line that would remain energized if it contacted ungrounded conductor etc.

Has anyone heard this argument or does anyone agree with bonding of gas lines being a hazard?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Pretty much all gas lines are bonded in the furnace, how many houses have exploded today?


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

I have heard it... gas code requires that there isn't a bond on the meter and electrical code is that it must be bonded. I heard the same thing about a static arc. Basically if it's grounded the electrician was the last guy in there, if it isn't the gas guy.


----------



## John R (Aug 20, 2019)

*John R retired electrician from Fed Gov*



FishinElectrcian said:


> I have heard it... gas code requires that there isn't a bond on the meter and electrical code is that it must be bonded. I heard the same thing about a static arc. Basically if it's grounded the electrician was the last guy in there, if it isn't the gas guy.


2017 code states.(Not permitted for Use as grounding electrodes) Metal underground gas piping systems.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John R said:


> 2017 code states.(Not permitted for Use as grounding electrodes) Metal underground gas piping systems.


That means that you can't use it to serve as the grounding electrode. It doesn't mean that you can't bond it the same as a grounding electrode would be bonded.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

With CSST it has to be bonded


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

dielectricunion said:


> Has anyone heard this argument or does anyone agree with bonding of gas lines being a hazard?



IMO, if these people, who are arguing it safety, knew what the purpose of bonding is then they probably wouldn't be making that argument.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

My thoughts are someone would get hurt more often if it was ungrounded and became hot, then a wire hitting the pipe and arcing. It would have to have a leak to ignite because it would take a big arc to burn thru a iron pipe, now copper tubing for propane ????


----------



## John R (Aug 20, 2019)

*John R retired electrician from Fed Gov*



John R said:


> 2017 code states.(Not permitted for Use as grounding electrodes) Metal underground gas piping systems.


I have a 6 in gas line running threw my yard and a tap running to my home. and it is not bonded at any place in my home. Most of the piping coming from the trunk is plastic.


----------

